# Pokémon drawings



## Zoltea (Nov 21, 2010)

*Pokémon drawings*

So, while I was away, I learned how to draw. I drew all of these in Adobe Flash CS3.
So to begin, I will start with, at least to me, they all suck, I'll give my criticisms for each. You may notice some lack shading, that's mainly because they were also made for animating.

Wailord:





With this one, I rushed the lines on the mouth, so some of the are crooked. As well, the dots on its back are rather off-centered. Also a severe lack of shading is noticeable.

Quilava:





This one took me longer to find flaws.. Some of the lines are a tad off. As well it lacks shading.

Diglett:





The main issue on this one is little time spent on the dirt texture which leaves that looking only half-decent. Also the head isn't as rounded as it could be.

Flareon:





After my first drawing (which will be the last one in this thread) I discovered I suck at drawing paws, so I left them out on this one. The mane hardly shows ruffled fur and the tail has too big of ruffles. The eyes are also a bit big compared to the head.

Lucario:





First time on something 2-legged. I just pretty much failed it and sulk at the failure.

Umbreon:





I decided to experiment with gradients on this. The main flaws are that it lacks toes on its paws (like Flareon) and its ears are a little too short.

Jolteon:





This is when I decided to not attempt paws, I just failed them. The mane is too small and the nose is just plain awkward. This was my first drawing after learning how to draw 4-legged anatomy.


----------

